# Best Setup Up Ever - to me



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Eclipse DDL Touch Logic Control System One of The Greatest Ever Made Sq RARE | eBay

This is NOT my listing. I actually had a not so good experience with this seller. However I share his enthusiasm about the Eclipse DDL system. One problem his buy it now is more than the original sale price. I have had most brands "best" setups. With the exception of the RS-D7, RS-P99 combo(I have never even seen one with my own eyes) to me this is the overall best all proprietary setup you could get. If I ever get my build log up you will see one in action.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I did not have a good experience with this seller either but I still gave him a positive feedback.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Would you care to clarify, unless it's bashing the seller ?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll clarify mine. I paid for a repair. I sent in two units. A tape deck and a cd player. It was a laser swap for the cd player and the tape deck was not accepting tapes. He told me he could definitely repair both. I paid for both repairs. The price was cheap enough for the risk. 
He took three times longer than initially indicated and only repaired the cd player. The tape deck was sent back torn apart with missing pieces. I asked for a refund on the deck he didn't repair and damaged further and was told no because the cd player took longer than he thought. He gave me the price after the unit was in his hands. There should have been no surprises big enough to warrant double the repair cost when I supplied half the parts.

Now I will say that the cd player works so I did not get completely ripped off. Clearly I could not be satisfied with getting a tape deck returned to me damaged more than when I sent it. The tape deck no longer turned on at all when I got it back because the tape mechanism continues to cycle as if it has a tape to eject. I also got charged to have my stuff broken. I don't like being charged for something I can do for free


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Let's not turn this in to something about the seller. I should have said pm me. I was bashing the price a bit. I don't think anyone will be paying that price so his reputation is not overly important to the reason I posted this. Just wanted everyone to take a look and maybe appreciate greatness.

BTW: If you do do want to pay a minimum of $2500 for this setup I will sell you one of mine.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Lol, " one of yours " my goodness man how many do you own ?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually own three complete sets. I wanted two in case one breaks. The other came to me in a way I couldn't refuse. When I get my blazer done I don't ever want to change the system again. Now I can swap parts as they get old and fail. I will be changing speakers and such in the future.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I see and fully understand why based upon the year in which they were built.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

My side...

Bought a blown amp with missing parts. I mean that amp was pretty stripped...
Since he showed board, I had to give a positive feedback.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok well I can see why you guys did what you have done, but I just wouldn't feel comfortable dropping money on him sadly...


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

soccerguru607 said:


> My side...
> 
> Bought a blown amp with missing parts. I mean that amp was pretty stripped...
> Since he showed board, I had to give a positive feedback.


That stinks.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> That stinks.


Yes, but I very very rarely leave a negative.


----------



## brump3 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice


----------

